# First hare of the season.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Driving to work at first light I saw him cross the road. I got out and hiked into the bush a bit to look for him. He was sitting in some brush at about 15 yards. 7/16 ball to the back of the dome and it was all over. First one of the season, on the first day of snow for the season. Good things are forthcoming.



















Braised bunny for dinner!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot dude 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Good work. Make sure you share with your new little guy....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That is a chunky bunny!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a lot bigger than Wisconsin bunnies!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> That is a chunky bunny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Royleonard said:


> That's a lot bigger than Wisconsin bunnies!


They are starting to really fluff out. It is almost all fur. They are pretty skinny when you clean them, but the fur is beginning to get dense and long. Come Jan-Feb they are all white and built like a cotton ball.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you guys grow em big up there! That dude will feed a family. Nice good buddy.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like the start of a great season


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

blindshooter said:


> Good work. Make sure you share with your new little guy....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Once he is on solid food there will be plenty of rabbit to go around! We eat off the land out here.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like the start of a great season


I am pretty pleased! The bunny population is exploding this year. Grouse numbers are high as well. So are lynx. It should be a fun and delicious winter!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

hoggy said:


> good shooting.


Thanks! I even occasionally hit em first shot! lol


----------



## EvanMac (Nov 29, 2020)

Great shot! I can't start hunting yet, because I managed to break my rangefinder, and I am helpless without it. I had it for a long time, it was Nikon. Should i get Nikon again or is there something better now?


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

great shot meat in the pot


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

EvanMac said:


> Great shot! I can't start hunting yet, because I managed to break my rangefinder, and I am helpless without it. I had it for a long time, it was Nikon. Should i get Nikon again or is there something better now?


Honestly I have never used a rangefinder for hunting with a flip. If it is more than 25 yards I get closer. I usually leave the rangefinder home when hunting with a stick bow as well. If you want my recommendation, my go to is a Leupold they have the second best glass in the business next to swarovski, but the price difference is incredible. When it comes to optics you get what you pay for and for my budget second best is the winner.


----------



## EvanMac (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow, I am useless without a rangefinder and that is why I needed one. I have searched for Leupold and Swarovski and even Bushnell, but the prices were too high for me. While searching for a new rangefinder I bumped upon ATN website. They have some cool laser rangefinders and prices were good enough for me. I ordered one, and I am waiting for it to come. I hope it is as good as it says on their website.

___________________
https://www.atncorp.com/range-finder


----------

